# Forestman Kirchen-Hausen 2009



## Sascha9289 (7. Dezember 2008)

kann es sein, dass SOG Sport keinen Forestman mehr veranstaltet???
Weil auf Ihrer Homepage steht nix von einer Veranstaltung nächstes Jahr.

weiß da jemand mehr???


----------



## gtbiker (7. Dezember 2008)

SuFu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## like_bike_39 (7. Dezember 2008)

Sascha9289 schrieb:


> kann es sein, dass SOG Sport keinen Forestman mehr veranstaltet???
> Weil auf Ihrer Homepage steht nix von einer Veranstaltung nächstes Jahr.
> 
> weiß da jemand mehr???



Soll am 19.04. stattfinden - hat man auf meine Anfrage per email geantwortet.


----------



## boulder2002 (8. Dezember 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> SuFu!



Dann sag mir Unwissendem bitte mal, in welchem Thread das Thema schon behandelt wurde.

Da ich nicht so viel von Sog-Sport halte, dachte ich mir, dass sie einfach etwas spät mit der Bekanngabe des Termins dran sind. Demnächst hätte ich allerdings auch danach gefragt und mich sehr über die Antwort von gtbiker gefreut.


----------



## Haferstroh (10. Dezember 2008)

Sog-HP wurde aktualisiert, gukkst du:

http://sog-sport.de/marathon/forestman.html


----------



## Sascha9289 (10. Dezember 2008)

wunderbar!
dann sieht man sich am 19. April  
bei der Siegerehrung


----------



## Haferstroh (11. Dezember 2008)

Jo, ich freu mich auch schon drauf. Traditionell immer ein guter Saisoneinstieg


----------



## sash73 (12. Dezember 2008)

super termin scho fest eingeplantschöner saisonstart
man sieht sich


----------



## Sascha9289 (24. März 2009)

was ist denn bei SOG los?

kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass sich seit 29.01. keiner mehr gemeldet hat....


----------



## Haferstroh (24. März 2009)

Bis jetzt 83 Starter auf der Liste für die Normaldistanz. Nicht besonders viel.


----------



## wildcat_1968 (24. März 2009)

naja, zum selben Termin findet auch der Frühjahrsmarathon in Münsingen statt und der ist einfach besser organisiert als Kirchen-Hausen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (24. März 2009)

Möglich wärs. In Anbetracht des hartnäckigen Dauerwinters gibt es aber wohl dieses Jahr mehr Vor-Ort-Nachmelder mit Schönwetter-Präferenzen. Bleibt insofern abzuwarten.


----------



## Sascha9289 (24. März 2009)

naja, Münsingen liegt halt genau dopplet so weit weg wie Kirchen-Hausen. Muss nicht unbedingt schon beim ersten Rennen sein, werde dieses Jahr noch genug Weltreisen durchführen. Und das chaos Rennen von SOG hat imemr was. Freue mich jetzt schon auf das Startgeschenk, das Schuhputzset ist immer ein treuer Begleiter


----------



## wildcat_1968 (24. März 2009)

ich hab' noch das grauenhafte Werkzeugset vom Hegau Bikemarathon 2007, das nimmt mein Patenkind nicht mal geschenkt...Und die Startnummer musste man auch immer zurückgeben, sonst gab's kein Geschenk. Deshalb: keine SOG-Rennen mehr.


----------



## Sascha9289 (25. März 2009)

jaja, das geniale 15kg Werkzeugset mit Werkzeug dran, das man an keinem Rad brauchen wird... 
Wenn du so scharf auf die Startnummer bist, behalte die doch und verzichte auf das Geschenk, da verpasste ja nichts


----------



## bikehumanumest (25. März 2009)

wildcat_1968 schrieb:


> naja, zum selben Termin findet auch der Frühjahrsmarathon in Münsingen statt und der ist einfach besser organisiert als Kirchen-Hausen.



münsingen marathon ist samstag (mit joe) - forrestman sonntag...(wahrscheinlich ohne joe,aber mal samstag abwarten...)

joe


----------



## Haferstroh (28. März 2009)

Ouuuuh, das legendäre Hegauer-Werkzeug  Eher geeignet für nen Radwechsel an nem Mercedes Sprinter als für mein Bike  Und so schwer, dass man einen solchen dazu braucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riderman (31. März 2009)

es gab auch mal die "tollen" Nokian Reifen....die eher wohl für die strasse gedacht waren....


----------



## Haferstroh (31. März 2009)

Stimmt. Und auch der Draht-Nokian vom Forestman '0? waren vom Gewicht her eher für nen Mercedes Sprinter.
Als reiner Trainingsreifen für die Waldautobahn hat er aber bei mir gute Dienste geleistet eher er ratzfatz abgefahren war.


----------



## USB (7. April 2009)

So , ich werde dabei sein am 19ten. Ha


----------



## Sascha9289 (9. April 2009)

die sind nicht einmal in der Lage die Starterliste zu aktualisieren,

habe denen schon 2 mails geschrieben. Aber bisher ohne Erfolge!


----------



## USB (9. April 2009)

Sollte aber klappen habe Sonntag überwiesen & war gestern morgen
in der Liste.



Sascha9289 schrieb:


> die sind nicht einmal in der Lage die Starterliste zu aktualisieren,
> 
> habe denen schon 2 mails geschrieben. Aber bisher ohne Erfolge!


----------



## Sascha9289 (9. April 2009)

ah stimmt, habe schon vor 2 Wochen überwiesen, bin aber jetzt mitlerweile auch drin....


Man sieht sich


----------



## lopeng (17. April 2009)

Hi,

werde am Sonntag auch nach Kirchen Hausen fahren. Kann mir jemand was über die Strecke sagen, Anstiege (Steilheit, Länge) und oder sonstige nützliche Infos?
Danke im vorraus


----------



## Haferstroh (17. April 2009)

Strecke ist einfach, Hardtail wird am besten sein, da auch recht hoher Asphaltanteil. Wenig Singletrail, nur ein ernstzunehmender kurzer Trail in der Mitte der Strecke und auf der Schlussabfahrt, die recht knackig ausfällt...etwas Tempobolzen in der Ebene und ein sehr steiler Anstieg auf Asphalt...ansonsten meist Waldautobahn mit meist moderaten Anstiegen und Tempoabfahrten....hier und da mal kurz ne steinige Rüttelpiste zwischendrin, das wars.


----------



## klaus_winstel (18. April 2009)

Und ich befürchte es wird mal wieder schlammig!  Irgendwie hat man in Kirchen-Hausen oft Dreck am Hals 
Ist jemand aus der Gegend, wie siehts denn dort so aus grad?


----------



## Oetti03 (18. April 2009)

Hi,

ich wohne ca 30min entfernt. Heute Nacht hats geregnet und momentan schiebt es große dunkle Wolken. Es weiß noch nicht genau was es will, aber immer wieder tropfts... 

Morgen wird wohl wieder eher nass!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (18. April 2009)

Oetti03 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich wohne ca 30min entfernt. Heute Nacht hats geregnet und momentan schiebt es große dunkle Wolken. Es weiß noch nicht genau was es will, aber immer wieder tropfts...
> 
> Morgen wird wohl wieder eher nass!!




Naja ich wohne ca. 75min weg und hier regnet es in Strömen, sieht also nicht grad gut aus für morgen!


----------



## jo_mlp (18. April 2009)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Und ich befürchte es wird mal wieder schlammig!  Irgendwie hat man in Kirchen-Hausen oft Dreck am Hals
> Ist jemand aus der Gegend, wie siehts denn dort so aus grad?



SOG hat vorhin gesagt, es regnet gerade nicht.


----------



## curtis-schorsch (18. April 2009)

fährt jemand aus südlicher richtung zum forestman? wohne in innsbruck und würde mich über einen mitfahrgelegenheit freuen.
ach ja...kann natürlich auch in die umgebung zu einem treffpunkt kommen.


----------



## Sascha9289 (18. April 2009)

aber so weit ich mich erinnern kann, ist es doch auch typisch in Kirchen Hausen, dass es morgens ******* kalt ist und mittags so dermaßen die Sonne knallt.. war doch zumindest letztes jahr so.
Naja mal schauen wie es wird.wer macht denn dieses Jahr Fotos? Hoffe nicht FFF...

Bis morsche


----------



## Haferstroh (18. April 2009)

Sascha9289 schrieb:


> aber so weit ich mich erinnern kann, ist es doch auch typisch in Kirchen Hausen, dass es morgens ******* kalt ist und mittags so dermaßen die Sonne knallt.. war doch zumindest letztes jahr so.
> Naja mal schauen wie es wird.wer macht denn dieses Jahr Fotos? Hoffe nicht FFF...
> 
> Bis morsche



Das wird auch dieses Jahr lt. Wetterprognose gar nicht so abwegig sein


----------



## jo_mlp (18. April 2009)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Das wird auch dieses Jahr lt. Wetterprognose gar nicht so abwegig sein


also ich bin jetzt in kirchen-hausen, es scheint die sonne &  es ist wolkig gefühlte 15-17 grad. f


----------



## jo_mlp (18. April 2009)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Das wird auch dieses Jahr lt. Wetterprognose gar nicht so abwegig sein



also - ich bin jetzt in kirchen-hausen und es scheint die sonne! ein paar wolken schwirren rum, gefühlte 15-17 grad. also ideales bikerwetter!


----------



## klaus_winstel (18. April 2009)

Na dann hoffe ich, dass das morgen auch so ist!!!


----------



## sash73 (18. April 2009)

wird scho gut gehen jungsdenk mal das es bisl abtrocknen wird.ein paar schalmmige sachen wirds geben aber besser als regen

bis morgen jungs am start

grüße sash


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (18. April 2009)

sash73 schrieb:


> wird scho gut gehen jungsdenk mal das es bisl abtrocknen wird.ein paar schalmmige sachen wirds geben aber besser als regen
> 
> bis morgen jungs am start
> 
> grüße sash




Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr - ich weiß noch wie ich 2006 nach dem Rennen ausgesehen hab!


----------



## jo_mlp (19. April 2009)

guten morgen!

also jetzt ist gerade strahlend blauer himmel - die sonne scheint & es ist noch etwas kalt und feucht. scheint ein toller tag zu werden


----------



## Sascha9289 (19. April 2009)

jawoll!!! eine Suzuki Fleece Decke!!! Das ist genau das was ich jetzt brauche im Sommer! Danke SOG! Da kann ich jetzt mein Schuhputzset einwickeln.  
Hätte nicht gedacht,dass es eine Steigerung zu Fotos von Firstfotofactory gibt, und zwar gar keine Fotos 

Bin jetzt zum dritten mal mitgefahren und ich würde Lügen wenn ich sagen würde, dass es endlich mal für mich ein gutes Rennen war... 
Irgendwie mag ich das Rennen nicht oder es mag mich nicht. 

Aber die besten Rennen kommen ja erst noch


----------



## Haferstroh (19. April 2009)

Sascha9289 schrieb:


> jawoll!!! eine Suzuki Fleece Decke!!! Das ist genau das was ich jetzt brauche im Sommer! Danke SOG! Da kann ich jetzt mein Schuhputzset einwickeln.
> Hätte nicht gedacht,dass es eine Steigerung zu Fotos von Firstfotofactory gibt, und zwar gar keine Fotos
> 
> Bin jetzt zum dritten mal mitgefahren und ich würde Lügen wenn ich sagen würde, dass es endlich mal für mich ein gutes Rennen war...
> ...



Bei mir ist es in diesem Rennen auch wie verhext  In vielen Marathons steigere ich mich stetig mit teils grösseren Sprüngen, aber beim Forestman ist seit 2004 meine Zeit wie in Stein gemeisselt immer auf die Minute die gleiche  Von daher kann ich auch genau meine Zeit für 2010 voraussagen, vorausgesetzt das Rennen gibt es bis dahin noch.

Es wurde auch heute wieder bestätigt: SOG-Finisherpräsente sind und bleiben legendär. Die Decke ist fürs Auto nicht unpraktisch. Die kann man zu gut nehmen um den Autoinnenraum vor Kratzern zu schützen wenn das zerlegte Bike im Kofferraum liegt. Und an das Miniportemonaie kommen künftig der Haustürschlüssel und der Notgroschen für während meiner Trainingsrunden dran.

Viel los war an Teilnehmerzahl aber heute nicht, oder? 250 Starter bestenfalls?


----------



## Hundert4 (19. April 2009)

Hallo zusamm
Apropos Decke!Meiner Frau stellten sich bei Betrachtung dieser die Haare zu Berge>leicte Stromstöße jagten durch ihren Körper.Die Kleinste nahm aber dankend an.
Rennen lief bei mir diesmal gar nicht
Wird als Aufbaurennen abgelegt.
Gruß an allle


----------



## Oetti03 (20. April 2009)

War wieder wie immer: SOG eben! ;-)

Ich bin super zufrieden. 

Startgeschenk braucht nicht erwähnt zu werden. Sollens einfach weglassen. Da ist eh niemand drauf angewiesen...

Warum gabs eigentlich die kleine Streckenänderung? Nach dem steilen Asphaltstück musste man völlig unsinnig über so ein Stück Wiese!?!

Wegen den Bildern: teilweise haben schon Leute fotografiert! Kann vl jmd seine Bilder hochladen!? Wäre prima...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oetti03 (20. April 2009)

Und hier ganz aktuell noch der Zeitungsbericht mit Bildergallerie:

http://www.suedkurier.de/sport/regionalsport/schwarzwald/art2816,3730777

Gruß


----------



## USB (20. April 2009)

Hallo ,

bei mir lief es ganz gut. Wobei ich keine Referenzzeit stehen habe. Fand
das es aber sehr " glitschig " war. 

Außerdem waren es nur 55Km & keine 58 Km . Trotzdem war ich im Schnitt noch über 20,2 pro km. Was für mich ok ist.

Das Finisherpräsent ist für das Startgeld von 33Eur eine Frechheit ! 

Dafür sind aber die Bedienungen hinter der Theke " Ihr Geld wert " 

Gruss


----------



## like_bike_39 (20. April 2009)

Wir sollten nicht so viel über SOG meckern (wenn auch so ziemlich alles berechtigt ist) sonst müssen wir nächstes Jahr alle nach Münsingen fahren und das ist viel weiter. 
Ich sehe es einfach so, eine gute Möglichkeit Rennhärte früh in der Saison, mit unter einer Stunde Reisezeit zum Rennen,  zu trainieren - Rest abhaken.
Notdecke für's Auto
Schlüsselanhänger/Geldbeutel ist ja so schlimm nicht - bei meinen Töchter fand ich dankend Abnehmer.


----------



## klaus_winstel (21. April 2009)

like_bike_39 schrieb:


> Wir sollten nicht so viel über SOG meckern (wenn auch so ziemlich alles berechtigt ist) sonst müssen wir nächstes Jahr alle nach Münsingen fahren und das ist viel weiter.
> Ich sehe es einfach so, eine gute Möglichkeit Rennhärte früh in der Saison, mit unter einer Stunde Reisezeit zum Rennen,  zu trainieren - Rest abhaken.
> Notdecke für's Auto
> Schlüsselanhänger/Geldbeutel ist ja so schlimm nicht - bei meinen Töchter fand ich dankend Abnehmer.



Also es gibt so einiges zu bemängeln, aber ich seh das auch so, für mich liegt Kirchen-Hausen recht günstig, man ist schnell dort und fürs 1. Rennen im Jahr ist das schon OK, klar ist die Strecke sehr einfach, aber das weiß man ja, also lässt man unnötigen Balast wie Stollenreifen und Federgabel einfach weg 

Am meisten vermiße ich die 90er Strecke, da musste man nicht gleich so losbolzen...


----------



## Sascha9289 (21. April 2009)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Also es gibt so einiges zu bemängeln, aber ich seh das auch so, für mich liegt Kirchen-Hausen recht günstig, man ist schnell dort und fürs 1. Rennen im Jahr ist das schon OK, klar ist die Strecke sehr einfach, aber das weiß man ja, also lässt man unnötigen Balast wie Stollenreifen und Federgabel einfach weg
> 
> Am meisten vermiße ich die 90er Strecke, da musste man nicht gleich so losbolzen...



soll aber auch der letzte Forestman gewesen sein, aufgrund mangelnder Teilnehmer...


Nächstes mal bleibe ich länger an deinem Hinterrad 
Aber deine Starrgabel war schick. Werde in OG auch vielleicht Starr fahren....


----------



## klaus_winstel (21. April 2009)

Sascha9289 schrieb:


> soll aber auch der letzte Forestman gewesen sein, aufgrund mangelnder Teilnehmer...
> 
> 
> Nächstes mal bleibe ich länger an deinem Hinterrad
> Aber deine Starrgabel war schick. Werde in OG auch vielleicht Starr fahren....



Nö, der 2.letzte  Sonst wäre das Austeilen von Gutscheinen fürs nächste Jahr doch sehr unfair! 
Naja, Du hattest Deine Chance! War wohl bisher mein langsamstes Rennen in Kirchen-Hausen - zumindest der letzen Jahre - bin einfach noch nicht recht fit, aber dafür war ich echt zufrieden, es fehlen halt 1000km gegenüber letztes Jahr.
Naja sie ist schick und 1kg leichter als die Federgabel - und auf dem Kurs hat das gut gereicht, glaub nicht, dass ich in den Trails jemand aufgehalten hab - eher umgekehrt. Wenns eh nur gradaus geht ist das echt egal, nur tiefe Querrillen sind etwas unangenehm, sollte man dann kurz anlupfen. Ausserdem ist die Gabel recht tief, dh. im Wind oder am Berg ganz nett und das ganze Rad ist damit recht agil...
Auf schweren langen Kursen würde ich es wiederum nicht machen, da ist dann der Kompfort einer Federgabel doch wieder recht angenehm.


----------



## Sascha9289 (21. April 2009)

ja stimmt, ist erst nächstes Jahr der letzte. Hab´s nochmal durchgelesen.

Naja, ich kam mim Forestman noch nie zurecht. Hatte mich schon gewundert ,dass es die ersten 40km so gut lief. Doch dann war schlagartig fertig. Aber ich freue mich umso mehr auf Singen, denn da sind es 10km weniger


----------



## Haferstroh (21. April 2009)

Sascha9289 schrieb:


> ja stimmt, ist erst nächstes Jahr der letzte. Hab´s nochmal durchgelesen.
> 
> Naja, ich kam mim Forestman noch nie zurecht. Hatte mich schon gewundert ,dass es die ersten 40km so gut lief. Doch dann war schlagartig fertig. Aber ich freue mich umso mehr auf Singen, denn da sind es 10km weniger



War bei mir genauso. Bis Kilometer 40 einen Schnitt zwischen 24 und 25km/h und danach gings rapide bergab. Spätestens ab dem Asphaltanstieg nach Schächer hoch in den Wald gings nur noch auf Sparflamme.


----------



## klaus_winstel (21. April 2009)

Sascha9289 schrieb:


> ja stimmt, ist erst nächstes Jahr der letzte. Hab´s nochmal durchgelesen.
> 
> Naja, ich kam mim Forestman noch nie zurecht. Hatte mich schon gewundert ,dass es die ersten 40km so gut lief. Doch dann war schlagartig fertig. Aber ich freue mich umso mehr auf Singen, denn da sind es 10km weniger



Wie 10km kürzer, die Langdistanz hat da doch 75km! 
Mal sehen mach ich Wetterabhängig, ggf. so wie Forestman als Trainingsrennen, wenn die die Strecke noch einfacher gemacht haben als letztes Jahr, kann ich beruhigt wieder Starrgabel fahren...

Ist ja alles noch früh im Jahr, da kann sich noch viel tun!


----------



## klaus_winstel (21. April 2009)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> War bei mir genauso. Bis Kilometer 40 einen Schnitt zwischen 24 und 25km/h und danach gings rapide bergabab. Spätestens ab dem Asphaltanstieg nach Schächer hoch in den Wald gings nur noch auf Sparflamme.



Bei mir wars eher so in der Mitte schlecht, der Schluss und der Anfang waren ganz gut, bin aber auch eh die längeren Strecken gewöhnt insofern kein Wunder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha9289 (21. April 2009)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Bei mir wars eher so in der Mitte schlecht, der Schluss und der Anfang waren ganz gut, bin aber auch eh die längeren Strecken gewöhnt insofern kein Wunder...



ja, dass habe ich auch gemerkt 
du hast zeitweise mal sehr gefährlich geklungen...

Werde die Starrgabel wahrscheinlich erst für OG bekommen, aber die topt sogar deine


----------



## klaus_winstel (21. April 2009)

Sascha9289 schrieb:


> ja, dass habe ich auch gemerkt
> du hast zeitweise mal sehr gefährlich geklungen...
> 
> Werde die Starrgabel wahrscheinlich erst für OG bekommen, aber die topt sogar deine



Wie gefährlich? Mir war speiübel, irgendwas war nicht in Ordnung... 
Was noch leichter? Was für eine soll das denn werden?


----------



## Sascha9289 (21. April 2009)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Wie gefährlich? Mir war speiübel, irgendwas war nicht in Ordnung...
> Was noch leichter? Was für eine soll das denn werden?



naja, leichter nicht unbedingt. aber mit Sicherheit eine der stefisten und schönsten. Die Carbongabel von Procraft


----------



## Oetti03 (22. April 2009)

http://www.rom-foto.de

Hier kann man evtl. die Bilder in guter Auflösung kaufen!

Einfach mal anfragen...

Gruß


----------



## klaus_winstel (22. April 2009)

Sascha9289 schrieb:


> naja, leichter nicht unbedingt. aber mit Sicherheit eine der stefisten und schönsten. Die Carbongabel von Procraft



Ja, also schön ist die Procraft, die hab ich schon öfter gesehen! Aber ein bischen schwer ist sie


----------



## Sascha9289 (23. April 2009)

Oetti03 schrieb:


> http://www.rom-foto.de
> 
> Hier kann man evtl. die Bilder in guter Auflösung kaufen!
> 
> ...



das sind die selben Fotos wie aus suedkurier.de
Und ich natürlich wieder nicht drauf, nur weil ich von diesen blau/orangen pappnasen verdeckt werde


----------



## klaus_winstel (23. April 2009)

Sascha9289 schrieb:


> das sind die selben Fotos wie aus suedkurier.de
> Und ich natürlich wieder nicht drauf, nur weil ich von diesen blau/orangen pappnasen verdeckt werde



Nun hab Dich nicht so, das liegt nicht an den Trikots, sondern daran dass Du so schmal bist! 
Ich hab ein bischen was für Dich...


----------

